
Facebook to provide satellite Internet in Africa next year - archiebunker
http://www.jpost.com/Business-and-Innovation/Tech/Facebook-pegs-Israeli-satellite-to-provide-African-Internet-421077
======
archiebunker
The title was too short to say "on a satellite to be launched" next year... So
sue me. Pretty cool, though, I'd say. My family likes to use their RV but have
to be near cell towers for 4G LTE connectivity (5G is on the way, too) at
speeds that rival our cable system at home. But there are a lot of places it
would be nice to just have satellite coverage like how GPS works everywhere.

------
Chefkoochooloo
Providing Internet access to places like Africa really does illustrate how our
advancing technologies are the changing the world. Eventually, we will be able
to connect with more and diverse people. Internet access is crucial for
businesses as well. Which country do you think will be next to get Internet
access?

